# diagnosis code question



## fisherdawnmarie (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there anyone that has a suggestion on what diagnosis code to use for subchondral degenerative cyst in the humerus?

Thank you.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 22, 2008)

*ICD 9 code*

I'd probably use 733.20.
But you might want to post your question on the Orthopaedics forum.
F Tessa Bartels CPC


----------

